# Security items - door lock; gas sensor; safe.



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

The following website . . .

http://www.protekdor.co.uk/kabgard.html

. . . may be of interest. The company produces a folding device that locks the front doors so that they cannot open (no need to fit deadlocks). These are intended primarily for trucks and commercial vehicles, but I've been in contact and pushed the "motorhome interest" aspect, which was received positively by them. They now produce a new, lighter, smaller (cheaper???) model which might be more suitable for us motorhomers (sorry, Motor Homer!)

They also produce an ether sleeping-gas alarm/detector for £75 for anyone who's interested in that. That's more than £25 cheaper than others that I've seen advertised. As a matter of interest (vis a vis earlier correspondence on "sleeping-gas robberies") they quote instances of sleeping lorry drivers being attacked, hence this product. Protek-dor are obviously going after the lucrative haulier business.

And finally I saw that they do something called a "Draper Truck-Safe" for £38. I assume that it's a small safe, but I have no idea how big it is, what quality, etc.

Barry


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Nice post.

I like innovative stuff like this. Any idea how much they cost?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Looks intresting. Bonus spanner to Barry and Sue! I've sent them a E Mail and hopefully we will have a price soon. If enough are intrested maybe we could negiotiate a discount.......


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Let us know as soon as you get a reply Maverick, and then we can push for the discount aspect, power to the masses


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Their original price was £235 per pair. I expressed my surprise at this high price, but the lovely Debbie at Protek-dor explained that it is very early days for their company, and they are trying to get this product off the ground. It sounds to me as though Kabgard is the result of one man's "good idea", and he's followed the idea through to production. Debbie said that she'd pass on my observations to the designer, and this was about five or six weeks ago, before I went to the USA. I now see that they're offering . . .

"NEW MODEL KABGARD 
The new style kabgard is now available for certain models. Lighter and smaller than the original version, kabgard folds down for easy storage in your side locker. The feet are now interchangeable so a change of truck means only a change of feet.
Old style models available with 50% discount.
Ask about our package discount when ordering kabgard and lokgard together."

I don't flatter myself that this is the result of anything that I said (design/production schedules just don't work that fast!). But making them aware of "our" market may have given them food for thought.

I've considered ordering a bulk lot for us, but the different vehicles we own, methods of payment, cancelled orders, etc., means it's too problematic for me. What I will do is e-mail Debbie and ask if members of "MotorhomeFacts" could benefit from a discount. I'll post her reply, so don't order anything just yet! (As Moderator/Originator and all-round Good Egg, is that OK, Dave?)

At the appropriate moment, a flurry of enquiries quoting "MotorhomeFacts" may have a lot of impact with them.

I'll update you all as soon as I get a reply.

Barry


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

No e-mail received, Maverick. Did you send a p/m or an e-mail home?

Whatever, I'll be posting details as and when I get them.

Barry


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

This just in.........

Dear Richard
Thank you for your enquiry. We do not yet have a model to fit your vehicle but we are looking at introducing a range of models to fit motorhomes. R & D will begin later this year and I will contact you when we have a model available. Our products are model dependant but the kabgard has interchangeable ends.

We are about to introduce a gas detector which will be priced at £75 plus p&p which may be of interest to you.

kind regards
Debbie Jones

----- Original Message ----- 
From: Richard Cope 
To: [email protected] 
Sent: Friday, July 02, 2004 10:07 PM
Subject: Cab Guard?

Hello, Saw a link to your website on www.motorhomefacts.com about the cab guard and lock guard. I have a motor home built on the Peugeot Boxer cab. Do you do a version for the Peugeot cab and I assume it could be transferred to the Fiat Ducato? (We may be changing vans in a year or so).

How much do they cost?

Thanks & Regards

Richard Cope (aka Maverick)

Ps you can see your link here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/postt1517#10896

.......more news as soon as I get it.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

I've just received the following reply from Protek-dor, regarding the products above.

_"Thanks for your interest in our products.
Its too soon to give prices on kabgards as its still going to be some time before we complete R & D.
Regarding the gas detectors - there is little I can do on the price but we would be willing to offer your group free postage and packaging on any orders."_

So there it is!

If I get any further updates, I'll let you know.

Barry


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

If anyone negotiates any sort of discounted package for any goods/services for site members, there is actually a discounts forum section, So post the details in there and it makes it easier to find in the future


----------



## Angelina (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi,

I am providing you a link that provides the best services and products of gas sensors. The company provides its services in United Kingdom, may be this is helpful for you. Gas sensors


----------

